# Porter Cable 890 Base Unit Stuck



## Jim Donart (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm new to the forum. This issue may have been discussed before, and if so, I apologize. 

Since I purchased it in 2005, I have never been able to remove the base unit from the motor of my Porter Cable 890 router. I open the clamp and pull the lever, but the power unit (motor) will not pull free of the base. As a consequence, I have never been able to use the 8931 plunge-base that was included as part of the package.

It is frustrating to watch the PC 890 base slide right off the motor in segments of the "Woodsmith Shop," while mine can't get past some last obstruction.

I see in my searches that there have been other problems with this particular router, but nothing specific to this issue. Can anyone help?

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI JIm

Take both parts down to one of the many service centers and them take a look at it, if the error is with the base they will replace it at NC,but you don't want to break it on your own let them do it   the key words Service Center ..

========



Jim Donart said:


> I'm new to the forum. This issue may have been discussed before, and if so, I apologize.
> 
> Since I purchased it in 2005, I have never been able to remove the base unit from the motor of my Porter Cable 890 router. I open the clamp and pull the lever, but the power unit (motor) will not pull free of the base. As a consequence, I have never been able to use the 8931 plunge-base that was included as part of the package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Donart (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Bj -

I located someone local in a referral from the Porter Cable website. I'll check it out tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Your Welcome 

=======



Jim Donart said:


> Thanks Bj -
> 
> I located someone local in a referral from the Porter Cable website. I'll check it out tomorrow.
> 
> Jim


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

If you can't use your plunge base - would you conisider selling it? I'm in the UK and am having a hell of a time trying to find the plunge base for my PC 890 over here.

Thanks
Matt


----------

